# Thermatex leg wraps



## CBAnglo (26 November 2008)

For those who have these for bandaging whilst being stabled, which version do you have and do you think they are as effective as gamgee and bandages?  Am looking at the cordura ones or the quilted ones.

Trying to save time as my horse is on livery and apparently huge chore for him to be bandaged - another story altogether.

Thanks


----------



## sikaran (26 November 2008)

Depends on the reason you are bandaging!  All mine wear thermatex leg wraps in the stable to dry their legs off as they are hosed off when they come in.  I find they are good for that, and the mare that is prone to having filled legs does not suffer from it with her wraps on.  Certainly a lot quicker to put on and take off than bandages, and the cordura ones are a lot more hard wearing.  Hope this is of some help!


----------



## CBAnglo (26 November 2008)

Thanks - am ordering the cordura ones.

He has a swollen fetlock on the NH and the leg is slightly filled.  Am going to clear it with vet to bandage both hinds, but as I cant do it myself I thought it would be easier to get stable boots.

Also, then I know there wont be any pressure points if it is not done correctly (even with the gamgee pads).

If I could get up and do it myself twice a day I would be just using the gamgee and fleece bandages, but being on livery you just have to rely on others ... so need to minimise any risks!


----------



## CrazyMare (26 November 2008)

I have some. I don't use them to replace bandages though. My mare is currently on box rest with tenosynovitis, and wearing stable bandages. I don't think the wraps are quite as good for that, but they are fab for drying legs off/keeping clean or keeping warm.


----------



## CBAnglo (26 November 2008)

Ok ... might have to just rely on the gamgee and bandages then.  Will order them anyway as you have all convinced me of their drying ability!


----------



## Christmas Crumpet (26 November 2008)

I use the cordura ones every day in the stable because I have a small stable and my horse tends to roll. It just means his legs are protected. They dry the legs brilliantly and great. Def. get cordura ones though because straw/shavings stick to the other ones.


----------



## star (26 November 2008)

i have quilted ones and cordura ones (which are for sale as horses now live out) - cordura more hard wearing, but they both work fab and the shavings brush off the quilted ones.


----------



## Silverspring (26 November 2008)

I have the quilted cordura one to keep her legs from filling.  the work at treat, easy on easy off can't get the tension wrong and do the job.

I would recommend them to anyone that can afford the slightly high price tag they come with, worth ever penny in my book!


----------



## custard (26 November 2008)

Have two sets and they're still going strong at nearly 10 years old! Buy some, you won't regret it but do get the yard to put them on properly or they slip.  You have to 'mould' them round the leg and do them up quite snugly


----------



## palomino698 (26 November 2008)

They're brilliant for drying wet legs but are not a substitute for support, you'll still need bandages and gamgee for that.


----------



## Dogstar (27 November 2008)

I got the Aerborn ones, they are a godsend. I put them on my elderly hunter after washing her the night before hunting to dry her legs and then after hunting/washing off to keep her snuggy warm when she's tired! I love to see her with her bedsocks on


----------

